# Moving Pictures from docs/NI/kontakt 5/pictures to resources folder?



## Moderato Maestoso (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Several older (and some newer) Kontakt libraries install files in the user/documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5 (or 4)/pictures folder, usually with an installer.

I'm attempting to tidy up my libraries. Is it possible to move the various files in this folder to a Resources/pictures subfolder in the sample library folder? Will Kontakt look for it automatically there or not?

Cheers,

M


----------



## mk282 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, you can move them, but you will have to point each NKI to the Resources folder (gotta go to edit mode, Instrument Options, then click on Create to make a new NKR that's going to be used by the NKI). Then you have to resave that NKI and repeat for each and every NKI in the library.


This won't work for multiscripts, though - you will have to leave those pictures there if a library has skinned multiscripts.


----------

